# Watery CM - please define!!



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Anyone checking CM able to define/desribe 'watery' CM for me?  I'm happy enough with what Creamy and EWCM looks/feels like, but know that I'm supposed to have a 'watery' phase of CM between these but am never sure what this actually looks/feels like.  Please don't simply say 'wet'!!

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I can definitely tell difference with mine as get same sensation down below as I do when AF starts. Feels as if something is leaking   Also when I wipe it is definitely wet but clear (okay TMI coming up... the toilet paper slides about down below because the CM is much thinner so basically looks like it is smeared wet rather than creamy CM which tends to be blobs if it comes out)

No idea if this is the same for everyone but this is how it is with me. Assuming it's normal but have never really discussed the consistency of it with anyone before     

Maz x


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Mazv! That resonates with me so it's a big help

xxx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Mazv that is a perfect description!


----------

